# how do I best attract wild turkeys?



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

I saw a bunch of hens down my road earlier and was wondering if anyone knew how to attract them farther up.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

dress up like a tom turkey and strut your stuff


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

https://www.google.com/search?btnG=1&pws=0&q=How+do+you+attract+turkeys+to+your+land%3F&gws_rd=ssl

Seems to be more difficult than it is worth.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Turkey hunting is an art. Turks are smart and wary and the least thing will spook them. But there are hunting artists who know how to bring home Tom to the supper table.

Possibly a turkey call imitating a male turkey.

"Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh-waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant-some!" might work, and the femes come a runnin'. Maybe it'd work?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Of course you could attend one of the conventions..GOP or "other", and you'd see a number of female turkeys.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You will need a couple of decoys..learn how to call turkeys......watch U Tube video's.....Takes lots of practice practice practice too call turkeys

For slingshot hunting Head shot only ..as turkeys have many feathers to deflect the ammo...

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Throw out a bunch of corn. Be hard to call them this time of year.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Imperial said:


> dress up like a tom turkey and strut your stuff


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------

